# Russia: Mubarak should not face death penalty



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

"Such announcements are heard in Moscow with concern,” the Russian foreign ministry said in a statement.

While saying that Russia respected the ongoing trial as an internal affair for Egypt, the ministry cited humanitarian factors which it said should be taken into account in Mubarak’s sentencing.

“We consider it possible to take into account humanitarian considerations in the case of Hosni Mubarak. After all we are talking about a very elderly person, who is 83, and who according to available information is seriously ill.

“What’s more, as a political figure, he last February took the decision to relinquish power, which was significant in preventing further deaths among innocent people,” the ministry said.

Russian President Dmitry Medvedev in June last year called for a humane and fair outcome for Mubarak.

Mubarak is detained in a military hospital where he is being treated for a heart condition.

He is accused of ordering the killings of protestors during the revolt that ended with his overthrow. His two sons, Alaa and Gamal, are also on trial on separate corruption charges. They have all pleaded not guilty.

On Thursday, prosecutors called for Mubarak to be hanged, saying he bears full responsibility for the killing of protesters during the uprising against him, in a courtroom moment unthinkable only a year ago when Egypt's longtime leader held unquestioned power.

"Retribution is the solution. Any fair judge must issue a death sentence for these defendants," said Mostafa Khater, one of five prosecutors in the case.

"We feel the spirits of the martyrs flying over this hall of sacred justice, and those who lost their sight due to the bullets of the defendants are stumbling around it to reach the judge and demand fair retribution from those who attacked them," he said. "The nation and the people are awaiting a word of justice and righteousness."

On Friday, France said that it objects to the application of the death penalty for Mubarak.

A spokesman for the French Foreign Ministry said that Paris opposes the death penalty in general and in this context, “Egypt is no exception.”
Russia: Mubarak should not face death penalty | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Russia once again supports it's despot friends at any cost.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

He is an old man, death penalty is not justified.

He should be sent to live in exile, be made to reveal where all his funds are hidden so they are returned to Egypt

He could have the opportunity to have a contract with L'Oréal for the new Black Casting Crème Gloss hair dye and write a book and make a movie, all proceeds to be sent to Egyptian charities.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I for one am not in favour of the death penalty for any reason.. to me it is revenge and not punishment. I know people will say of is someone killed your child etc you would feel differently and perhaps I would but at this moment in time I don't. I believe Mubarak should be found guilty and have to live with that knowledge.. being in prison will be humiliating to him but I doubt that he will serve time, but that still doesn't make it right to take a life. How can any country take a life legally??? Sorry but the death penalty would not get my vote.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

As if Russia has any business telling people to refrain from the death penalty, considering it's past and present executions and murders.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Ousted leader Hosni Mubarak will not face the death penalty, but will also not be acquitted, former Deputy Prime Minister Yehia al-Gamal said Monday.
The ex-president's criminal trial is ongoing.
In an interview with CBC satellite channel, Gamal, a well-known legal expert, said the judges handling the trial will not be merciful to Mubarak, who Gamal said humiliated Egypt during his tenure.
Gamal, who served in the first post-Mubarak interim cabinet, did not elaborate on how he reached his prediction about the court verdict.
Mubarak, former Interior Minister Habib al-Adly and six former security officials face charges of ordering the killing of protesters during last January's uprising, which forced the end of his 30-year rule.
Over the past three sessions of the trial, the lead prosecutor has pushed for the death penalty for Mubarak and Adly.
Egypt's new constitution should be crafted through consensus, Gamal said. He said the Muslim Brotherhood-affiliated Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), which has won the most People's Assembly seats thus far, will be burdened with this major responsibility.
Gamal also ruled out that the coordinator of the Brotherhood-led Democratic Alliance, Wahid Abdel Meguid, may head the next parliament, noting that MP Mahmoud al-Khodeiry, a legal jurist, or any FJP member, has better chances.
There is no possibility of an alliance between the FJP and Salafi parties, who alarm the Brotherhood, Gamal said. He said the FJP might instead unite with the Wafd Party, Wasat Party or Egyptian Bloc.




Former deputy PM rules out death sentence for Mubarak | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------

